# Diesel smell...



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a 02 f350 7.3 that I am getting a fuel smell from under the hood. No spots on ground under truck.. Smell was faint a week ago< now its pretty strong... Thanks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd check the fuel bowl and all lines under there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

See anything wet under the hood?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't see any leaks... But I do see wetness on top of motor..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Like in the valley?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

oops yes in the valley.. just not seeing any drip. looked when it was running and right after it was shut off..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. Filter o-rings are semi common. Hpop lines.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

have to look again to see if it was wet around top half of housing.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

My bet is improperly tightened fuel bowl cover or bad o-ring. Run down to Walmart and grab a motorcraft filter and change it out. Make sure to lube up the new o-ring with some diesel


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks!! I will take a look at it first thing in the morning... Hopefully that's what it'll be!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

fyi check your rear fuel line the runs along the passenger side cylinder head, there prone to leaking, I just did mine a few weeks ago, damn fitting from ford was 65.00 S.O.B


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

lol greeeat !!!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

check all the fuel lines. the ones coming out of the fuel bowl to the injector rails, and the line going into the fuel bowl from the tank. there are clips that hold the lines secure. over time the lines rub through causing a leak. 
i had the pressure line going into the fuel bowl burst on me 3 months ago, and the lines going to the rails were ready to go too. 

same symptoms before the line went, fuel smell and a very minor leak causing the top of the engine to look wet. .


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

tried to tale a better look today, but still didn't notice anything....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Put some red dye in your fuel look for the staining


On second thought...don't


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuel filter housing drain assembly. Thats where started leaking.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

im smelling it in the cab now..... guess i'll have to spend some time tomarrow to find it and see if I can fix it myself....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1664026 said:


> Put some red dye in your fuel look for the staining
> 
> On second thought...don't


hahahaha Literally laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

vmj;1664118 said:


> im smelling it in the cab now..... guess i'll have to spend some time tomarrow to find it and see if I can fix it myself....


Take that silly little cover of top of engine, start the truck, feel back lower side of fuel filter housing. If it is wet it is the drain valve. Not too bad to replace.


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

Injector O rings. I replace mine as well as the return lines and tees every five years. Usually can be found the cheapest on Ebay.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

it's all wet on back side of filter housing,from top to bottom... in did see a drip on the bottom...


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Its the lid. Like I said. Go get a filter.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

First off start with cleaning the engine if it is not already clean. Use some degrease and a hose. Its hard to find the leak if everything is dirty (its also no fun to fix things when everything is dirty) Once everything is clean let the truck run and look for the leak 90% of the time its coming from the fuel bowl (where your filter is) Might be a good time to do a fuel bowl rebuild. 
http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...uct_Code=GZ-7-003&Category_Code=F731-FS-ORING


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

That is all good info but if the fuel bowl is wet from top to bottom it is probably the lid. Start with the easy


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I did power wash the motor a couple of weeks ago... right after that is when smell started.. lol I took filter cap of and turned o-ring over just to see, and wiped of housing around cap. started motor and it stayed dry. But I still saw a slow drip at bottom..


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Evil Diesel;1664555 said:


> That is all good info but if the fuel bowl is wet from top to bottom it is probably the lid. Start with the easy


I agree......I did not see the 2nd page before I posted so I did not see that he had found the leak.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Get a new filter(motorcraft). And see if that fixes it. Cheap easy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The filter o-ring is a triangle. You turned it over as in how?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i'm going to still get a filter... yes o-ring is a triangle, both housing and cap are flat where o-ring sits.. so I just flipped it over just to try something...


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Won't work that way. Its a one time use


----------



## Grizzleyadam (Oct 12, 2011)

You could have a crack in the filter housing. That is more common. cheap fix, replace it all. Housing, filter and drain if it doesn't come with one. Typically if the cap is cross threaded it will leak all over the place and not just drip.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

definitely coming from bottom..


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dieselss;1664586 said:


> The filter o-ring is a triangle. You turned it over as in how?


That Oring doesn't fit my bowl Tried that once It never sealed it up I had put the old one back on.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

vmj;1664757 said:


> definitely coming from bottom..


That drain valve can go bad Ford will have them in stock its a common thing that goes bad


----------

